
The Secret of Why Elephants Get Cancer So Rarely Might Lead to a Cure - CosteaLestoc
https://advocator.ca/news/the-secret-of-why-elephants-get-cancer-so-rarely-might-lead-to-a-cure/4582
======
LinuxBender
It is interesting that they have more copies of the gene.

I do not see a theory in the article suggesting how this could help humans. Is
it inferred that we would attempt to modify our DNA to have more copies of
that gene as well and has this been attempted?

